# Bindings



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

ATOMIC FFG 14


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

My take (yes, it is biased):

Salomons and Atomics are heavy.

Never trust a Marker.

I like the Dynastars, Looks, and Rossi's because they don't release when you don't want them to, they have little or no required plate to mount them on, and they're relatively light.

A binding with the wings (like the Salomon's and Looks) on the toepiece will be less likely to release. That's a pro for some people and a con for others (depends how limber you are in different positions).

The old Looks from the 90's are bomber, don't release, and are super cheap. Probably the best binding ever made.

My .02.

COUNT


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

bobbuilds said:


> ATOMIC FFG 14


Ok.. looks like it's based on a Salomon design. Why should I take this one over the Salomon STH series?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

same binder. differant name. ok I have a better one for you, rossignol sas2 200 xxl. It will cost.

have you looked at tyrolia? or fischer? the head mojo 12 ?


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

look for Look p12 or p14. Very similar to current Look,Dynastar,Rossi bindings but they do not have the plate design, which is versatile but heavy. The old p series also has the rotary heal which the current px series does not have.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

ZGjethro said:


> look for Look p12 or p14. Very similar to current Look,Dynastar,Rossi bindings but they do not have the plate design, which is versatile but heavy. The old p series also has the rotary heal which the current px series does not have.



Is the rotary heal of any benefit? I'm to understand they all have lateral travel in the heel bit these days.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Im not sure my new px14 bindings have a lateral heel movement. I like the rotary heel as I think it gives a smoother toe release. Another plus is the very short heel of the rotary model which flexes smoother and weighs less. The short length can be view as a negative in that there is less adjustability. Ultimately, bindings are like trucks. Some guys like Chevy and others like Ford. They all work and there are a lot of opinions.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Thx*



ZGjethro said:


> Im not sure my new px14 bindings have a lateral heel movement. I like the rotary heel as I think it gives a smoother toe release. Another plus is the very short heel of the rotary model which flexes smoother and weighs less. The short length can be view as a negative in that there is less adjustability. Ultimately, bindings are like trucks. Some guys like Chevy and others like Ford. They all work and there are a lot of opinions.


Overall that's what I was thinking as far as most binding being similar within the ranges. I never considered the heel rotation as helping with toe release though. It makes sense. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Before I switched over to telemark I swore by Look. Their bindings last forever, don't weigh a ton, and don't release at a 5+ din setting unless you have a serious wipeout. My last Look binding setup was purchased about 6 years ago, so I don't know if anything with them has changed, but I am very happy with the product I purchased.


----------

